# GI BOW.com???



## Badddwithabow (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys anyone had any dealings with them as of late? I ordered 4 bows for me and 3 boys and my profile got deleted money was sent but nothing else... tried calling but his phone seems to be off?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 29, 2010)

One of the guys that was on here got one and it broke. I dont think he had good service from them. Did you use paypal?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2010)

Same guy who used to run Bowstick Archery. As a mod on another archery forum, I've had a lot of exposure to him over the years. I won't comment.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jun 29, 2010)

yea i used paypal.... guess time to request refund?


----------



## gurn (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope it works out for you. I know our member Goatstreet had a heck of ah time with that feller.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jun 29, 2010)

Update

He just sent me an email stating that they had twisters up there that shut down his travel routes/power/everything but they should be here by thurs i will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## gurn (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Hope all goes well.


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Be very nice if this all works out well for you.

Ed


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jun 29, 2010)

yea I'm hoping so The kiddos' bows are for them to finish and have to shoot on saturday at jakes!!! man i hope this feller comes through.

I'm bringin one young man that has never gotten into archery and he is slap tickled pink about doing his bow and coming down....


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 2, 2010)

AWESOME!!! got my bows today... got her stained and done up these kids are looking forward to comin and shootin tom. also got me a dozen blems from big jims


----------



## missalot (Jul 2, 2010)

good deal!!! i have been looking at those bows for some time ,post some pics of them,you and your kids go and have some fun..


----------



## gurn (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad it worked out.


----------

